# Wetlander on Jets?



## grizwilson (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Wetlander on their Jet. Looks like it works great on grass, sand and mud. Just question how well it is on a jet with rock and gravel in Ozarks Rivers? 

https://airboatcoatings.com/2012/12/07/5-reasons-to-coat-your-aluminum-hull-with-wetlander/
g


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 24, 2013)

Im going with GatorGlide, it sounds like the exact same thing but GatorGlide has been around longer. This sounds like a knockoff.


----------

